# Divorce matters



## Pair of knees (Nov 11, 2020)

I have just joined this evening and apologise if this has been asked before, but I cannot track down our notaire. I live in the UK as does my nearly ex husband and we are trying to finalise our financial agreement. As part of the deal, it has been suggested I sign over my half of our French apartment. We have had this since 2006. He has agreed to shoulder transfer costs as I have paid for the divorce costs here. I am wondering though whether I will be liable to pay any tax ( maybe gift tax?) If I sign over to him. Any help ending 3 years of torture appreciated! 🙂👍


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Pair of knees -- I will caveat my answer with, I have no first hand knowledge of specific divorce laws in the UK nor France. However, the financial settlement portion of a divorce is nothing more than a court approved division of assets -- you certainly are not "gifting" your share of the French apartment! If there is any tax on transfer, your husband has agreed to cover any "transfer costs," so I would opine that any taxes due on transfer should be born by him (in any event, it is in his interest to secure clean title.) Cheers, 255

P.S. Please ensure that you get an accurate "accounting" of all your marital assets, including property, businesses, retirement accounts, etc. Women often get short changed in divorce because they either don't know what assets they jointly own or they get emotional and just say -- I don't care if he has this or that. You should consider paying for accurate appraisals to ensure an equitable distribution. You might also find it worthwhile to hire a forensic accountant to investigate what is actually included in your marital estate.


----------



## Pair of knees (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you for your thoughts - read and understood. The pesky notaire seems to have vanished in a covid haze. As if life wasn't complicated enough already! 👍


----------

